# Child's Kidnapping Caught On Surveillance Tape



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Find Girl In Neighbor's Home_

*BALTIMORE, Md. -- *A child who was abducted in Baltimore on Thursday morning returned home safely after surveillance cameras posted around the city caught the abduction on tape, police said.

Patricia Campbell, 37, was charged with two counts of abduction, kidnapping and assault.

Police said they credit the crime cameras and a persistent police officer for saving the 6-year-old child.

Police said that at about 7 a.m. Thursday, the girl and her father were sitting on their porch in the northwest section of Cordelia Avenue in Baltimore. The father told police he had stepped inside for a few minutes, then came back outside and found his daughter was gone. He said he called 911.

Police said officers pulled footage from a nearby crime camera and could clearly see a middle-aged woman pulling the girl down the street by the hand.

Police said the image convinced them that the abductor probably lived in the area. Police said they knocked on doors and within about two hours they found the girl safely inside Campbell's home.

The officer who reunited the girl with her father said he couldn't help but take the case personally.

"I felt it was almost like a fire inside me. I looked at her as my child, and that it was my child I had to find," said Theo Fleet of the Baltimore City Police Department.

Police said the 6-year-old was unharmed. Police said when they found the child, Campbell, who has a history of mental illness, was doing the girl's hair inside her home.










_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

